# 300 miles and 8 hours later !!



## Blister (22 Jan 2009)

And what do you think is in the back of my van :?: 




Post your answers HERE :lol: 



:-


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Jan 2009)

1.5 million in used notes?


----------



## John. B (22 Jan 2009)

Not that *oneway* [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<

John


----------



## Doug B (22 Jan 2009)

You`ll get your wrists slapped if you`ve been to Margate & filled the van with timber :lol:


----------



## wizer (22 Jan 2009)

You never bought that oneway??

I'll be round soon..... :lol:


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2009)

5 more tries and then I spill the beans :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebuk (22 Jan 2009)

gordon brown hopefully, and dont take any ransom either.. :wink:


----------



## wizer (22 Jan 2009)

I meant to say Silverdrive Statesman lathe ?


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2009)

wizer":26wtf9oe said:


> I meant to say Silverdrive Statesman lathe ?




And Wizer wins a pen , " CORRECT ANSWER " :lol: :lol: 

Look here https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=29310


Now all I have to do is find somewhere to put it :roll: 

Looks like its going in the dining room for now , IF I can lift it


----------



## wizer (22 Jan 2009)

Seriously, I'd love to come and see it when you've got it setup. Machinery fetishist? Moi?

Does this mean we open negotiations on your old oneway?


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2009)

wizer":3oomil2u said:


> Seriously, I'd love to come and see it when you've got it setup. Machinery fetishist? Moi?
> 
> Does this mean we open negotiations on your old oneway?



Its a Woodfast M910 , 2 HP variable speed :lol: :wink: 

OK start the negotiations  as I will be selling to make room for the new Statesman :wink:


----------



## wizer (22 Jan 2009)

£10


----------



## Blister (22 Jan 2009)

wizer":agql3qes said:


> £10



OK , you now own 1 bed bolt :lol: 

what part are you buying next


----------



## wizer (22 Jan 2009)

hehe that's about the best way I could afford it, buy 1 part a week. By 2020 I'll have a part functioning lathe. :lol:


----------



## John. B (22 Jan 2009)

£15 .50


----------



## NickWelford (23 Jan 2009)

Blister":mb040ab1 said:


> And what do you think is in the back of my van :?:
> :-




Hmmm, I thought, isn't that the question some people ask young ladies in the street?


Of course, wouldn't think that of you......


----------



## Jenx (23 Jan 2009)

The Sliverdrive looks absolutely amazing Blister ....
Your are a lucky lucky man ! 

Fantastic looking bit of kit.
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------

